# yep, I got another one



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I sanded the shell with 220 grit sandpaper to get rid of some scratches. I then went to 400 grit w/d paper, wet, to get rid of the 220 grit scratches. After that 2000 grit w/d paper, wet, to get rid of the 400 grit scratches. A quick hand polish and this is some of the results. I left half the car unpolished so you can compare the results. All done without using the dremel.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Instead of using expensive Mother's polish, I used #7.


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

looking good flyer! :thumbsup:


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Verrrry nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, I finished giving her a good sanding, buffing, and a hot bath in the sink, (after I did the dishes).She sure does shine. All without using my dremel.. Now, I have to wait for PortLines to re-open so I can buy the vista dome, and the 2 car# side-plates. Check back in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow, it looks like new.:thumbsup:

Send a picture to the guy you bought it off.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Big difference in finish, Nut.

Have you tried the polish on a buffing wheel (like one mounted on a bench grinder)? Just curious how that might work on the alum.

TJ


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Big difference in finish, Nut.
> 
> Have you tried the polish on a buffing wheel (like one mounted on a bench grinder)? Just curious how that might work on the alum.
> 
> TJ


I haven't tried it on a buffing wheel TJ, but I'm sure it would polish up even better. That's 1 tool I don't have. I had one, but the ex-wife got it 30 years ago,lol.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Why am I not surprised?? How many does that make now -- 70, 80??

Seriously, it looks great. Just curious, how much you have invested in it?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey -- you're letting one get away......

http://www.ebay.com/itm/American-Fl...393276?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item337ed7a2fc


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Why am I not surprised?? How many does that make now -- 70, 80??
> 
> Seriously, it looks great. Just curious, how much you have invested in it?


The car cost $30 bucks. The new vista dome is $8.50, and the side plates are $3.50 for a pair.It looks like $42 bucks plus shipping. I missed a nice observation car last night. It went for $15 bucks!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Hey -- you're letting one get away......
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/American-Fl...393276?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item337ed7a2fc


Thanks...I'll have to change the coupler on that one though.I'll probably pass on it as it's already at 30 bucks plus shipping, and I have a need for my cash some where's else.. But thanks, I missed that one!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> The car cost $30 bucks. The new vista dome is $8.50, and the side plates are $3.50 for a pair.It looks like $42 bucks plus shipping. I missed a nice observation car last night. It went for $15 bucks!!


Plus labor, I know it is a labor of love.
I rate you at around at least $50 per hour, what do you have 2 hours so far?

I mean, what? That is in between washing the dishes and mopping the floors after dusting the living room and giving the cat a bath.

So,,,add 2 hours plus $10 bucks for a tip, so it is up to $152 now if you go to sell it. (you forgot the cost of material to fix it.)
Plus whatever time you still have to go on it.

Now write that in your ledger, then put the dishes away and take the dog for a walk.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

flyernut -- do you do windows?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> Plus labor, I know it is a labor of love.
> I rate you at around at least $50 per hour, what do you have 2 hours so far?
> 
> I mean, what? That is in between washing the dishes and mopping the floors after dusting the living room and giving the cat a bath.
> ...


I have 4 dogs, and when it comes time for a walk, I let the smelly buggers out the door and say "CYA"! My lab has to go on a chain as he's a runner,lol. My 2 chihuahuas and my schnauzer just go out the basement door, and run into the orchard. Now that there's 1-2 feet of snow out back, they do their thing and say let me in!!! Ah yes, a labor of love tis is.... Let's see, the dishes took 5-10 minutes, wash off the counter-tops, took out the garbage, then started polishing the shell.I wish everyone here could see this car in person, it really shines, and with a new vista dome and side plates, it will be a looker!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> flyernut -- do you do windows?


Only my neighbors, as they have a cute little 21 yr old blond daughter I can leer at,lol....Of course, only kidding. I love all of my neighbors.. As the old saying goes, you can't buy good neighbors.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OK trains,


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> View attachment 23610
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, I damn near dropped off the chair when I saw this picture.... My question is where did you get a picture of my ex-wife????????


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OK, Trains,


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> View attachment 23611
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't get any better than this.... DAM!!!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Ed,

Isn't that lady ever gonna retire? From MTF, at least?!?  

TJ


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

OMG -- This is the woman that has your bench grinder??


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> OMG -- This is the woman that has your bench grinder??


Yep, I think she used it on her face....


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

.....or, maybe she should??


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Hey Ed,
> 
> Isn't that lady ever gonna retire? From MTF, at least?!?
> 
> ...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> How about their mother then?
> Is this better for you?
> 
> The daughters are proof of what happens when you smoke too many Cuban cigars.
> ...


If I say what I want to say, I'll just get banned..........And I don't want that...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> If I say what I want to say, I'll just get banned..........And I don't want that...


Just say it in a nice way.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> Just say it in a nice way.


I can't...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

OK, guys ... back to trains ...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> OK, guys ... back to trains ...


yep..


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> yep..


OK trains,











Some passengers cars for you.


OK trains.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I was on eBay last night for several hours looking for items, including a tender for Ian's Royal Blue -- sorry Ian, none there yet. But I did find a stash of these aluminum passenger coaches in various sales. Better get going Loren, there are still way too many out there for adoption.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> OK trains,
> 
> View attachment 23708
> 
> ...


I don't care for the Madison style cars.I had several in O gauge, and sold them on ebay.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I was on eBay last night for several hours looking for items, including a tender for Ian's Royal Blue -- sorry Ian, none there yet. But I did find a stash of these aluminum passenger coaches in various sales. Better get going Loren, there are still way too many out there for adoption.


I see that. I was going to bid on a ob. car Sat night but upon closer examination, I saw that the skirts were bent pretty badly, so I passed. I put a bid on one last night with 3 hours to go, but lost that one. I wasn't too concerned as there's always more coming up.I usually don't bid until there's 3 seconds to go, but I wasn't concerned about losing it.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

No wonder the price of recycled aluminum keeps rising with you hoarding these cars...LOL


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> No wonder the price of recycled aluminum keeps rising with you hoarding these cars...LOL


I only have 5, looking for #6,lol.. I do have a couple of plastic chrome cars though.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Here is a set on eBay but the seller has them mis-marked as to the numbers...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ame...400444?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3f210c667c


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Here is a set on eBay but the seller has them mis-marked as to the numbers...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ame...400444?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3f210c667c


I think he's referring to the diesel engines that he also has on ebay.If you look either before of after this ad, you'll see the engines listed. There's also a 336 listed that I questioned the seller on. Its 'plainly a redo, with a link couple, and missing the 5th wire. Buyer beware... I wouldn't buy, too many things questionable.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I didn't check his other items but knew of the two diesels he was selling that go with this set of coaches. Other than a couple of scratches on the nameplates, I didn't notice anything that bad on these. They also have knuckle conversions, I believe. The price earlier was around $75 for all three. I'm sure it has, or will, rise as the auction nears its end. Just letting you know that there are still more of them out there to grab.


----------

